# Thinking Of adopting 8month old -Help



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, you should be able to. Depending on how she was brought up she may have fears and may not be properly socialized. 

Housetraining and basic obedience will be a good place to start. You will want to get her out and socialize her and get her used to people and other dogs. Keep an eye on her at the beginning to see if she shows signs of agression due to fear or lack of socializing. She may take a lot of work and patience, but you would be giving her a better home if you have the time and energy to help her.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I got a golden retriever at 12 months old from the spca. Same situation, took a trainer to come to the house and a lot of patience. We've had her 12 years since and she has been a love. they are great animals, always wanting to please. they are worth it. go for it.........


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

You go Mainegirl! We adopted our beautiful Meggie-moo when she was 7 months old. She would constantly jump all over everyone,a habit which we have thankfully broken, this was her way of showing affection and she'd jump up for big cuddles. One day she jumped up on the wrong kid,  a visiting 4 y.o. totally scared of dogs, and I knew I had to stop this behaviour. Meg does still jump up for cuddles, but only on me and usually when invited . Good luck


----------



## LovemyGolden (May 12, 2005)

*Thanks for all your Help, We brought the 8month old home*

Hi guys, 

We went and brought home Ginger last night. What a beautiful dog. Shes not wild, she is just starved of attention. 

She settle in right away. Any advise on leash training, she is so strong.

Thanks


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

*Leash Walking*

I'm glad you got her.

Get a Gentle Leader. She may not like it much at first, but they get used to it. Start by walking around in your yard. Give lots of treats when she is in the heal position. Start in straight lines, graduate to circles and then the street. Once she is walking well with that you can try using just a flat collar, starting in your yard again, and try to graduate her her to walking on a flat collar instead of the Gentle Leader.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

congratulations, you're back to being a golden family.... enjoy


----------

